# Google Play Error [RPC:S-5:AEC-0]



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone else run into this? Seems like a lot of people on Android Central got hit by it including myself.


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup. I was just gonna post that.

Can't install anything from the new market


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Only way to update my apps right now is to push them through the web browser play store.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Remove your Google account from your phone. Make a new one and log into that on your phone. Go into settings > apps > all and go to the Google Play Store. Uninstall updates, clear cache, clear data. Then remove that Google account and log back into your main one. Worked perfectly for me!


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

I had this issue for a couple of hours today but it resolved itself. Must have been on Google's end.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah I had it too. I thought it came from a new inverted multi dpi market I saw on XDA. So reflashed my gapps and used Travs new one. Glad I did all that for nothing. Lol


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Ya I reflashed my entire ROM before finding the right solution lol.


----------

